# Dual-Sim Smartphones



## MasterOhh (14 Februar 2016)

Nutzt jmd. von euch ein Dual-Sim Smartphone und kann mir da evtl. eine Empfehlung geben?
Ich habe es langsam satt immer 2 Telefone mit mir herum zu schleppen. Ich darf zwar mein Diensttelefon auch privat nutzen (damit ich auch ja immer erreichbar bin) aber Dinge wie SMS-TAN oder Packstation Pins lasse ich mir lieber auf mein privates Handy schicken. Leider hat Vodafon im Geschäftskunden-Segment keine Dual-Sim Modelle im Angebot, also muss ich mir selber eins kaufen.

Mein Anspruch an ein Smartphone ist auch recht bescheiden. Die Kamera sollte Bilder liefern die "OK" sind (5-8 Megapixel reichen mir vollkommen) und die Verwendung von 2 Sim-Karten recht einfach zu handhaben sein. 

Ich habe selber schon eine Menge recherchiert, kann aber oft die Ausagen bezüglich der Leistungsdaten schlecht ins passende Verhältnis setzen. Wahrscheinlich sind selbst die Modelle, die in den Tests als zu langsam bewertet werden immernoch besser als das olle Galaxy S2, das ich dienstlich verwende. Und mit meinem privaten Nokia 1208 brauch ich da eh nichts vergleichen 
Die Modelle die mir Preisleistungstechnisch zugesagt haben, sind leider auch immer recht große Bretter.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2016)

Also für den kleinen Geldbeutel mit geringen Ansprüchen kann ich eigentlich Wiko empfehlen.
Wiko ist in Deutschland recht unbekannt, sind aber in Frankreich unter den Top 5 der Hersteller.

Ebenfalls recht brauchbar sind die Nokia Lumia Dual-Sim Smartphones.
Es handlt sich dabei aber um Windows-Geräte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Februar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Ebenfalls recht brauchbar sind die Nokia Lumia Dual-Sim Smartphones..


Preislich sind sie auch ganz ok. Das Lumia 640 bekommt man für 129,-€, die XL-Version für 179,-€. Ich nutze ein Lumia 640 Dual-Sim XL, allerdings nicht zum Telefonieren sondern nur @home zur Unterhaltung bzw. hautsächlich als Fritz-Box-Media-Server-Fernbedienung. Super Sache.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2016)

Bei uns im Konzern wurden die iPhones durch Lumia 930 ersetzt.Ich hab keinen Grund zum klagen.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Februar 2016)

Die Windows Telefone hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm. Werd mir die mal ansehen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## schaible.r (15 Februar 2016)

Also ich kann nur sagen,  das ich ein Windows Phone nur so weit empfehlen kann wenn die App Anforderungen nicht zu groß sind.
Es gibt halt nicht wirklich viele Apps.
Aber so wie es sich liest sind Apps ja gar nicht wichtig.

Bei WinPhone würde ich nur drauf achten das es eins ist mit Windows 10 bzw. Upgrade fähig auf Windows 10 ist.

Zum andere gibt es bei DualSim noch feine aber Wichtige Unterschiede.

Es gibt Standby Dual Sim, Full Dual Sim und Hypride.

Bei Standby Klingelt nur die aktive Nummer,  Full sind beide Nummern wirklich gleichzeitig aktiv.
Und Hypride leiten die Anrufe gegenseitig um. Je nachdem welche Nummer Standby ist.

So weit mir bekannt sind alle Full DualSim normalerweise HighEnd Geräte. (Wiko macht da glaube ich ne Ausnahme)
Samsung DualSim ist so weit mir bekannt meist Hyprid. 
Und die meisten LowBudget sind Standby DualSim.

Bei Nokia bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
Hab erst vor ca. 6 Monaten auch eins gesucht, allerdings wollte ich Android. Deshalb hab ich die Details bei Windows Phone nicht genau nach gelesen.

Ach und noch ein Unterschied muss man beachten.
Die Daten (Also INET etc.) werden auch bei vielen Full DualSim nur über eine Karte geschickt. 
Wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf habe war hier auch Samsungs die Ausnahme. Dort kann man sogar für jeden Dienst ein Festlegen wo es raus geht. (Oder War es was doch ne andere Marke?)

Zu guter Letzt würde ich noch empfehlen Grundsätzlich drüber nach zu denken wie es mit den Daten auf dem Handy laufen soll. Also Geschäft und Privat. Wenn das relevant ist würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem Samsung mit MyKnox raten. Hier laufen Quasi zwei Android Profile wo man dann die Daten trennen kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2016)

Die Unterschiede bei Dual-SIM beziehen sich meist auf die  Gleichzeitigkeit.Während ein Anruf aktiv ist, kann bei Full Dual-SIM ein 2.Anruf angenommen werden (Konferenz).
Dies ist bei den wenigsten Geräten der Fall.
Wenn du jemand anrufst, musst du entscheiden über welche Karte der Anruf raus soll.
Die Karte kann meist im Telefonbuch jedem Kontakt zugeordnet werden


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Februar 2016)

Also wie gesagt, Apps sind mir überhaupt nicht wichtig. Dienstlich habe ich nur deswegen ein Smartphone weil ich hin und wieder die Kamera bauche. Ansonsten wird damit zu 80% nur telefoniert. Mobile Daten sind bei mir auch deaktiviert und werden nur eingeschaltet wenn ich mal wirklich dringend ins Internet muss (Deswegen hält der Akku auch nach 4 Jahren noch 4-5 Tage durch). Von den 1 GB Datavolumen im Monat verwende ich übers Jahr gemittelt vlt. 20 MB.
Bei Dual Sim reicht es mir schon wenn ich einfach bei ausgehenden Anrufen vorher eine Sim Karte anwählen kann und bei ankommenden Anrufen beide Nummern auf dem Telefon klingeln (bzw. ich über beide Nummern SMS empfangen kann). 
Konferenz u.ä. brauch ich auch nicht. Wenn ich über eine Sim telefoniere und während dessen über die andere automatisch als Besetzt erscheine wäre mir das sogar wesentlich lieber.


----------



## RobiHerb (15 Februar 2016)

Hier auch kurz meine Erfahrung (negativ)

Ich hatte ein Nokia (wegen Neugierigkeit betreffs Windows 10) Dual Sim gekauft und festgestellt:

Sim Karten passen nicht, da mittlerweile weiter miniaturisiert -> warten auf neue Karte. Oder Karte selber kleinschnibbeln, was im Fehler Fall für einige Tage zumindest "Online Banking off" bedeutet hätte.

Ich habe es dann am Ende doch geschafft mich zu bescheissen, da mir beim Öffnen des Phone das Display zerbrochen ist. Super empfindlich und laut Internet für 80 Prozent alles SmartPhone Ausfälle verantwortlich.

Seitdem habe ich beschlossen, meine alte Outdoor Handies von Samsung weiter zu benutzen.


----------



## marlob (15 Februar 2016)

Eine Zeitlang hat ich das Acer E700 bis ich es geschrottet habe. Dort konnte man 3 Simkarten einstecken. Für knapp 200 euro ein ganz brauchbares Gerät. Da ich dann schnell ein neues brauchte, stand ich dann im Geschäft vor der Auswahl Motorola moto G2 oder Huawei P8 lite. Andere gab es im Laden nicht. Das Motorola war günstiges und habe dann auch gekauft. Nach ein paar Monaten Nutzung würde ich sagen: Nicht wieder.
Lipperlandstern hat sich das Huwaei gekauft und ist da bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit. Dort wird aber der Schacht für die Speichererweiterung für die zweite Karte genutzt. Also entweder mehr Speicher oder zweite Sim Karte


----------



## jora (15 Februar 2016)

Mein Kollege hat sich das Nokia geholt und nach 6 Monaten ging der Lautsprecher schon nicht mehr, was ein beliebter Fehler zu sein scheint.
Ich habe das Motorola G 2. Generation und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2016)

marlob schrieb:


> .....
> Lipperlandstern hat sich das Huwaei gekauft und ist da bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit. Dort wird aber der Schacht für die Speichererweiterung für die zweite Karte genutzt. Also entweder mehr Speicher oder zweite Sim Karte



P8 lite um es genau zu sagen. Für 199€. Bisher bin ich damit zufrieden. Das mit der Speicherkarte stimmt aber spez. für mich kein Problem.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Februar 2016)

Hmmm der örtliche Blödmarkt scheint das P8 lite vorrätig zu haben. Da werd ich die Woche mal hinstiefeln und es mir vorführen lassen.

Danke an alle für die Tips!


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2016)

jora schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe das Motorola G 2. Generation und bin mehr als zufrieden.


Beim  Motorola ist mir der interne Speicher zu klein und hat leider auch kein LTE


----------



## Schnitzel (16 Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich nutze ein Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos (SM-G920F)
und bin mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden.

Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Februar 2016)

Sooo, hab mir jetzt das P8 Lite geholt. War auch gleich das erste was man mir im Blödmarkt empfohlen hat, als ich nach Dual Sim gefragt habe. Im Vergleich mit meinem Galaxy S2 natürlich ein ganz schöner Klopper, geht dafür aber auch ab wie Schmidts Katze.
Nach einer Stunde rumspielen und einrichten bin ich erstmal ganz zufrieden. War auch vergleichsweise wenig Bloatware drauf und das meiste davon ließ sich auch noch ganz leicht deinstallieren. Die Dual Sim Funktionen kann ich erst testen wenn ich eine Nano-Sim von meinem Provider bekommen hab.
Seltsam finde ich, dass man die Kamera auch mit gesperrtem Telefon verwenden kann. Ist sicher von Vorteil, wenn man schnell mal einen Schnappschuss machen möchte, aber trotzdem irgendwie komisch.
Einziger Pferdefuß bis jetzt, ich kann die Bildgröße beim Fotografieren nicht kleiner als 6M stellen. Das gibt nur unnötig große Dateien. (Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich der Einzige dem eine geringere Auflösung auch reichen würde)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass das Telefon mindesten 4-5 Jahre ohne Macken durchhält.


----------



## postman78 (22 Februar 2016)

Bin mit meinem Lumia 730 Dual SIM seit über einem Jahr zufrieden.

 Hat ne überdurchschnittlich lange Akkulaufzeit und ich habe OneNote sehr zu schätzen gelernt. Auch die Kamera ist ganz passabel, um damit auf der Baustelle das eine oder andere zu dokumentieren.

Was man bei Dual SIM beachten sollte: In Verbindung mit Bluetooth-Kopplung im Auto (VW Passat) funktioniert die SIM-Vorauswahl nicht so recht.

Außerdem ist es schwieriger Zubehör (z.B. passende Tasche) für die Lumias zu bekommen.


----------



## OWLer (23 Februar 2016)

MOIN

Ich nutze seit Jahren Immer Geräte der Firma Mobistel momentan ein T6. 
Das ganze Dual Sim gedöns ist gut gelöst. 
Kamera braucht Licht das die Bilder gut sind.

Grüße

Owler


----------



## sunmiguel (19 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor kurzem das ASUS Zenfone 5 geholt für 199€. Wer Asus kennt weiß das Qualität dahinter steckt.

Mir wurde auch das Moto G2, BQ Auqarius, usw empfohlen. Ich hab mich  dann wegen den Bewertungen auf Amazon für das Zenfone entschieden. Über  den AKKU und das WIFI wird schlecht berichtet in diversen Tests, aber  das kann ich nicht feststellen. Die Intel CPU ist verdammt schnell und  das S4 LTE von meiner Frau kann nicht mithalten. Der Hauptgrund was mich  zum Zenfone hingezogen hat, sind die 2GB RAM. ich werde kurz Vor- und  Nachteile auflisten.


VORTEILE
sehr schnell mit Intel Aatom CPU (Quadcore)
sehr sehr hohe Qualität
Gorilla Glas 3 wie bei Iphone (gratzfest)
Dual-Sim umschaltung sehr einfach und schnell
2GB RAM
16GB interner Speicher
mit 200€ Preis/Leistung sehr gut
RAM Booster
5 Zoll Display
Sehr einfache Bedienung, keine versteckten Einstellungen
guter Sound
starke Vibration.
sehr viele Schnellzugriffe
Sehr guter Netzempfang, besser als Samsung S4
ohne LTE sehr schnelles Internet
Asus Apps bekommen regelmässig Updates und werden verbessert


Nachteile
Akku nicht so einfach wechselbar
Kamera gut aber nicht umwerfend
viele Asus Apps vorinstalliert, aber dennoch weniger als bei Samsung vorinstalliert
Video / Musik Sound könnte etwas lauter sein


Ich kann es nur mit dem Samsung S4 LTE vergleichen, da das meine Frau  gerade besitzt. Aber da das S4 ja mal als Non-Plus-Ultra dagestellt  wurde, muss ich schon sagen das das Zenfone geil ist.

Zu den 2GB RAM : das S5 mini hat 1.25GB RAM. Bei normler Anwendung hat  man schon 92% Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers. Dann geht ned mehr viel.  Deshalb bin ich persönlich ein Fan von Handys mit viel RAM.


----------

